# GSD escape proof crate?



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

OK so my bigish boy (rescued three weeks ago) escaped from his callapable Mid-West wire crate by ratteling and shaking it around until one of the pannels callapsed. So I heavy duty zip tied it together so tightly that it was abslutly solid. No shakes or rattles at all. Left and came home 40 mins latter and he had bent and broken his way out. Thank God he didn't hurt himslef. He is currently being treated fro heart worm and has recently started marking and getting into things. He needs to be confined for his and our home's sake. The crate needs to strong and sturdy enough to ensure him that he can't escape. I don't want him to hurt himself trying to escape. I called Mid-West and they said a strong GSD who wants to escape will get out of any of their crates. They suggested "petedge". They have a "ProSelect Empire crate". It is called the Alctraz of crates. It looks like a loin cage w/ steel bars. Good but heavy and expensive (lists at $599.00). Any other suggestions, crates or ideas?
Thanks.
JD


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i bought the pro select empire crate and it would be very difficult for any damage to occur. ive never seen anything tougher that would be in that general price range. ebay is good place to look for a better price. this seller has the large one for $459 including shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Crate-Kennel-Cag...8QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is the cage we are probably going to be getting for our new GSD, who has also broken out of his Mid West wire crate. He had first figured out how to open the door, then we clipped that shut, then he collapsed it, so we zip tied it like you, now he is bending wires and is going to be able to get out that way soon. We were thinking of just trying a vari-kennel, but I'm pretty sure he will be able to get out of that too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Any wire crate is a zip for a dog who wants to get out of a crate to get out.

You might want to look at a good plastic crate, I am talking VariKennel or a better Airline approved. The ones I don't like are Waggon something, Remington, or some of the cheaper ones. I would get the 700 VariKennel that has the 4 point door locking mechanisim, Also the SkyKennel has the 500 and 700 with 4 point door locking system. If you go with a plastic kennel, don't use the bolts and caps or you can use them, but drill extra holes and get heavy duty zip locks to add security. 

If sounds like you have a "rocker" and with the plastic kennel you need to use the Zip Ties or the Bolt/Cap will loosen with rocking.

Get some nice knuckle bones or freeze some kongs with treats and give the boyu something to do besides rock the kennel. 

Do you leave a Radio or TV on while you are gone.

You might want to get the DAP Plug-in and put it near the crate.

There was a thread a while back with plastic kennel suggestions, I will see if I can find it.

Edited to add link to a crate discussion thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1020558&page=1&fpart=2


Val


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a foster who has thunder phobia. I had rehomed her to a very nice lady, who had no trouble with her for the first 3 weeks. Then the storms came. Kitty escaped out of the wire crate and bent it all to pieces. The lady went out that evening and bought a VariKennel. Theyre was another storm, and Kitty got out of that crate and escaped through a screen window. One of the neighbors took her in and called the microchip number, and back home she went. The third morning, the lady put her in the crate and looped chain through the door and all the way around the crate. Another storm...you guessed it...Kitty got out again. Apparently she tugged on the door until the stress finally caused the door pins to bend, and she yanked the door right into the crate.

So, for her own safety, Kitty is back here now. I have thought about getting one of those Empire crates, but for now I am just making sure to have her with me when there is a storm. 

Good luck finding an acceptable secure crate, and hoping your foster does well with the HW treatment.


----------

